# Invoices for Employers



## Granadateach (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Forum, 

I am working as an English Teacher in Granada. I have just got myself some work. Teaching English at a place of business

The boss of my student as asked me to invoice him at the end of the month

I have never made an Invoice before , i do not have a business number or NIE number. ( NIE is on its way ) 

Can anyone help me make an invoice, 

I imagine this is a piece of paper that says pay me 100 euros please to this bank account at a certain day of the month

Does someone know of a professional way to get the business to pay me in cash. I made this arrangement on the phone with them , my spanish is poor and i am new to this type of working


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

In order to be able to issue an invoice for work carried out you need to be registered with AEAT for the payment of tax and INSS for the payment of social security as a self employed person (autónomo).

Your invoice needs to show your name and address, NIF number (which is also your NIE number), invoice number and date of issue. If you issue an invoice without being registered you could end up in serious trouble especially if your client uses your invoice in order to claim back the IVA or to put it against his expenses.

Your client will also need to make a tax retention and pay it to AEAT which should be reflected in your invoice. You then enter this on your annual tax return.

It sounds as though you need the services of an asesor fiscal.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Granadateach said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I am working as an English Teacher in Granada. I have just got myself some work. Teaching English at a place of business
> 
> ...


There is an example of an invoice for English teaching on this page. Scroll down (way on down) to Articles for Autonomos. Note you don't pay VAT or IVA, but you do have to pay IRPF 18%
English teaching in Madrid

I agree with Beachcomber, find out about becoming an autonomo. To start with you have to pay over 260€ every month so if you've only got a couple of company classes then it won't be worth it. Search on here for freelance, autónomo, teaching English...


----------



## Granadateach (Jan 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies it seems as though i need more than i can obtain

I must either use my blag abilitys to get some cash in hand

Or get stressed out filling in forms and worming my way into a corrupt tax system

It could be worse i suppose


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Granadateach said:


> Thanks for the replies it seems as though i need more than i can obtain
> 
> I must either use my blag abilitys to get some cash in hand
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't think the tax system is corrupt; it's just expensive.

However, if you get paid cash in hand, therefore avoiding paying taxes like many others, that will be your own bit of corruption!

In my experience no company will do it. Perhaps they're more used to not paying the correct tax down your way...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There is an example of an invoice for English teaching on this page. Scroll down (way on down) to Articles for Autonomos. Note you don't pay VAT or IVA, but you do have to pay IRPF 18%
> English teaching in Madrid
> 
> I agree with Beachcomber, find out about becoming an autonomo. To start with you have to pay over 260€ every month so if you've only got a couple of company classes then it won't be worth it. Search on here for freelance, autónomo, teaching English...


Just to say the reference to 18% is NOT correct. At the time of writing IRPF for language teachers remains at 15%.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Granadateach said:


> Thanks for the replies it seems as though i need more than i can obtain
> 
> I must either use my blag abilitys to get some cash in hand
> 
> ...


 If you are coming to Spain then respect the country. Register for tax, pay your seguridad social, and contribute into the system like the rest of us do. If you don´t know how to do it thenn find a pro to help.

With the greatest respect in the world, if less people did "cash in hand" then the tax system would not be as expensive for the rest of us and Spain´s economy would not be so bleak.

Peskky wesky teaches and pays tax where it is due. I am also self employed although in a different business and every single month pay my SS, i pay my deductions and every 3 months my ax and IVA. why should we, and not you?

If you want to come into this country and work, accept the system and either like it or go somewhere else. Yes it means form filling (which is what you pay a professional to do if you cant do yourself), and yes it means paying taxes (and a lot of them) but frankly, if you are in this country then abide by their rules and pay whats due.

Sorry to sound harsh but I consider myself well and truly "resident" in Spain. My other half is Spanish and I try very hard to do everything the Spanish way and by the book but when you see Spaniards who cannot find work and who are being told their benefits will stop soon because of funding shortfalls... it does make the blood boil when foreigners come accross and try to "earn a bit of cash in hand" as I am sure you can understand.

With regards to your invoice. You will have to deduct retensions (IRPS) which would be at 15% although an be reduced in early years. This is tax that your client pays for you on your bahalf (if you over pay this way you get a reclaim at the end of the year). Invoices, or Facturas need to be in Spanish and the links already given will give you examples. My advice would be to speak to a Gestor or Asesoria who will arange everything for you, set you up on the spanish systems and advise you on how to invoice etc. Whatever you do, don´´t invoice (showing your NIE) when you are not registered on the systems... it will lead to DISASTER. Despite their faults, the Spanish authorities are quite on the ball when it comes to tax these days!

I genuinly hope it all works for you, but PLEASE go official and be proud to be in Spain and contributing into this amazing country rather than one of the many people who are contributing to its economic problems.


----------

